# Mountain Country Fishing (no Yak)



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

Just got back from a trip up the mountains, 
had a great time and some amazing fish,
no big ones this time but still great fun.

heres a few pics


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

heres a few more pics


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

last one


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice!
This pic had me thinking it was a joke.
It looks like you're mountain fishing...no water upon first glance. That is desperation!









Thanks,

Z


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Gorgeous looking country Ben.....

Great pictures mate.....looks like you guys had a ball, and managed a few nice fish to make the hike worthwhile.

I see the new Daiwa Sol, looks like Santa was good to you this year mate. They are a great reel! what line are you running on her? 8)

Have to catch up for a fish again soon mate.

I was considering going this avi but no takers so probably will work instead.
Next weekend I am off to Tangalooma for a weekend to visit friends who live and work at the resort there, plan to fish the wreck from a little hire boat while we are there


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice one Ben, gotta love cod pics.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

beautiful pics of cod and country!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks guys,

yeah its a beautiful part of the world down there, 
real wilderness country, with great fishing to match,

we only fished for 1.5 days and managed 25 cod with a few dropped fish and heaps of follow ups, even one follow from a yella which is surprising seeing that the cod just eat everything in their path.

Sam even lost a fish he estimated to be 20lb plus,
seen the fish come out from under a ledge grab the huge custom spinnerbait he was using and then just turn for home, snapping the braid like cotton hehe.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Dallas, 
yeah teh sol is Sam's (my brother) reel, 
great little reel hey, i managed to snare a fish on it and it felt good.

yeah definately keen to catch up for a fish mate, 
just pm when your keen , or post something in the trips section.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Lovely report with some classic looking fish mate, what an icon!

Well done mate, look forward to more reports in the future...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great report Ben and Sam, Ben , you certainly are "fishing man", your out there doing it mate , your inspirational pal, good on ya sunshine


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Great report, 
awesome place and nice fishies. good stuff.
Col.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done mate!

Hope you can join us for a fish at Hinze next week. Happy New Year!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good fun, camping and fishing in the wilderness. awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Great stuff they are nice those river fish arent they 

Also good to see people who handle fish properly for a quick pic and release, well done mate and keep up the good work.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks guys,

whilst down there we managed to speak to a number of locals,
one of which told us that his mate had caught 8 cod at one of the more accessible spots, upon asking him what they did with the fish we got the same old answer, we kept them of course, he said why should they pay for fuel and then not get anything back,

well i guess in remote areas size/bag limits are out the door, 
many of the people down there just rape the rivers and then wonder why the fishing becomes shite in public areas and no one wants them accessing the river though private property.

as pointed out by funda all fish were handled ready for release, 
growing up in SA fishing the murray i know all too well how bad the rivers can get if not looked after, especially from a fishing perspective,

i think that all wild cod/bass should be released and leave the dams for table fish, even yellas really. but i guess not everyone is blessed with the impoundments of se qld.

anyways just my two cents,


----------

